# Alternative to T-tube Incandescent?



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

I just picked up a 5 gallon Marina tank with a lighted hood, but it is looking for a 60W T tube incandescent bulb [not a T_ fluorescent tube].

I tried plugging in a standard CFL bulb, but it wouldn't light.

Just wondering if there are alternatives to the incandescent T tube, as I want to have plants in the tank, and also don't want to artificially heat up the water too much with the incandescent bulb.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd love to see a cheap answer for this, I have a 5.5 gallon, 16 inches long that I'd like a fair light for.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry I don't understand the term T tube, what are they?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the junk screw in lightbulb fixtures common on 10 gallon tanks


----------



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Type-Lamps-Halogen-Light-Bulb/dp/B0086AFCP4

Something like this.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you tried a CFL and it wouldn't light, either the CFL was bad or there is a problem with the fixture. A CFL should work in that.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i agree. so far the 10 gallons hoods that used those bulbs also accepted cfl bulbs.


----------

